# My first boat buid



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

Im building this boat only on weekends and made with cedar wood and plywood with fiberglass.i made it only in two months and Im now starting the painting with automotive PU (polyurethane paint)


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Obrigado and welcome.  What do you plan to hang on the back of that boat?  I like the propriedade. Are you going to be fishing the lagunas in your area?


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

i bought a long tail engine(like a mud motor) 13hp i also have one engine 6,5 hp but 13 seems lots more speed...
you can have a 6.5HP engine look at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AghZ4QsoRG4
this engines provide  low fuel consumption and low maintenance. the 13 HP i've paid U$850 with the tail,the 6.5HP its cheaper...U$420 with tail...
regards from Brazil and sorry about my english...
you said that you liked my property? its a cool place...my beach house...its called "Morro dos Conventos"beach my boat will run at Ararangua river at Morro dos Conventos take a look at google earth, my house its near to the lighthouse..


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I like that design. I got a pdf of the plans somewhere, or maybe it was a jpeg. I thought about building it before I started building the Osprey. I think it will make an awesome workboat. You are gonna have to post some pictures of you fishing that thing when you are all done.
The Ararangua river is a nice looking place. What kind of fish will you be chasing?


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know if its right in english but the name of the fishes that we can catch here are? mullet(mugil)to me is the best..., snook, bluebluefishfish(is that correct?), wahoo, flounder(sea fishes, pompano, weakfish.
Here it's a view of Morro dos Conventos beach about 40Km far from my city (Criciuma) and the Araranguá river...nice place,hope to live here soon...
the boat plans I took at: http://koti.kapsi.fi/hvartial/wpunt/wpunt.htm


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

Here more pictures of my boat building...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Rodrigo! Great looking boat and view from the house. Look forward to watching the build.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Yes, bluefish is correct. Your weakfish are probably green weakfish, different from our weakfish. The view from the propriadade is beautiful. Like oyster said, I would like to see some fishing picks when you are all done. Looks great so far. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet!
My wife is from Sau Paulo


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

certainly I'll post some pics when its ready if it floats...(hope so)...   [smiley=shithappens.gif] 
here is the first cut picture....me and my son Pedro my helper


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Boat looks great and your local river looks "fishy".

What wood are you using for the framing pieces, jatoba?

I just got back from a month in Joao Pessoa. There are quite a few tarpon (camurupim) in the Rio Paraiba and the odd robalo.   Keep us up to date on the boast build and post some fish pictures once you are finished.


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

the woods that are recomended for frames are: Garapa, ipê,...they are to expensive... i made it with cedar epoxi covered...the benches and reinforcements, the frames i made with plywood(15mm-1/2") fiberglass covered with epoxi resin.
i spent 15 liters(04 gal) of epoxi, that here costs about U$200,00, when cured stay like rock i could not sand it...the sand papers just spoil...for the joints i made a "peanut butter" with epoxi mixed with sanding dust, again, no one can sand that!!


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

*Almost ready !!!*

Finally this weekend I painted all boat...for me its ok.have a look and leave a comments.


----------

